# The truth about the Phantom Hourglass dump.



## Awdofgum (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## bowmessage (Oct 1, 2007)

So true, so true xD.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 1, 2007)

Teh aliens are being ghey.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 1, 2007)

its true


----------



## JPH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice depiction.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, that was used for pokemon and FFIII!


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Hey, that was used for pokemon and FFIII!



Thank you Captain Obvious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding, i thought someone was going to make one for such a big release like this but no one did so i decided to do it.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 1, 2007)

aaww dang, you guys caught me..


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 1, 2007)

jacob33301, why haven't you dumped Holly Hobbie and Friends yet!?


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> jacob33301, why haven't you dumped Holly Hobbie and Friends yet!?


----------

